# Bruce Cockburn



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I just receive the Massey Hall/Roy Thomson Hall booklet for 2006-07. Lots of good stuff coming up for everyone's taste: Bela Fleck and the Flecktones might be good to see, Los Lobos in November, Gordon Lightfoot for 3 nights also in November, some jazz, some country, classical etc.

Bruce Cockburn at Massey Hall on Friday, October 20th I may want to see. Coincidently, I'm looking at getting some of his albums (CDs), I know some of his songs but never owned one of his albums (not sure why). So what's a good BC album to get first?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have to say, i'm not a big fan of massey hall. might be a good venue IF you sit in the right section. my experiences there have been pretty horrible.

too bad - i would love to see los lobos.

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Los Lobos is a great live band! Any idea when tickets go on sale?


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Mario, the booklet I have doesn't mention when the tix go on sale. I checked their website and there are 3 shows actually in November in Ontario:

Nov 8th Capitol Theatre in North Bay
Nov 10th Massey Hall
Nov 11th Brampton Performing Arts Centre

I went to masseyhall.com and the tix for the Massey Hall show are on sale through their website (they've been on sale since Aug 21st - Monday)


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have to say, i'm not a big fan of massey hall. might be a good venue IF you sit in the right section. my experiences there have been pretty horrible.
> 
> too bad - i would love to see los lobos.
> 
> -dh


David, today I was in the process of replying to you but I got interrupted by my manager...

I don't know if I can use horrible with some of the experiences seeing a show at Massey Hall but the one time that I remember though is when I saw John Paul Jones and King Crimson. I was at the end of the row, beside the first set of stairs from the door on one of the balcony. Peoplle came in and out of that door pretty much the whole time and when the door opened, this bright light flooded the area and people up and down and everything, it was not horrible but it was really annoying.

I kinda like seeing shows there actually.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*Don't know if I'm any help or not...*



Mahogany Martin said:


> ...Bruce Cockburn... I'm looking at getting some of his albums (CDs), I know some of his songs but never owned one of his albums (not sure why). So what's a good BC album to get first?


It's personal preference as they're all good. It depends largely on which era of his music you like best. His early 70's folksy stuff. His later pop rock or blues styles. You can sometimes find his early stuff in the bargain bins for like $2.00 tape of $7.95 CD. His newest Life's Short, Call Now is really good. The album (CD) Stealing Fire has some of his biggest hits like; Lovers in a Dangerous Time, Nicaragua, If I Had a Rocket Launcher, as well as Making Contact, Dust & Diesel and Peggy's Kitchen Wall. I also like his all acoustic album, Speechless. But then again I think I have everything he's ever released in one form or another.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have to say, i'm not a big fan of massey hall. might be a good venue IF you sit in the right section. my experiences there have been pretty horrible. too bad - i would love to see los lobos. -dh


...oh, did i mention how uncomfortable the seats are!

sorry...i guess i'm really taking this thread off topic. i'll go beat myself up and come back when i've learned my lesson.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If a tree falls on Bruce Cockburn, does anybody hear it?


Great player.


I always liked Tokyo and Rocket Launcher.


I think Bruce was an inspiration to another player/composer whom I respect and admire, a fellow named Scott Merit.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> I just receive the Massey Hall/Roy Thomson Hall booklet for 2006-07. Lots of good stuff coming up for everyone's taste: Bela Fleck and the Flecktones might be good to see, Los Lobos in November, Gordon Lightfoot for 3 nights also in November, some jazz, some country, classical etc.
> 
> Bruce Cockburn at Massey Hall on Friday, October 20th I may want to see. Coincidently, I'm looking at getting some of his albums (CDs), I know some of his songs but never owned one of his albums (not sure why). So what's a good BC album to get first?



Bruce Cockburn is a treasure. A real artist and a KILLER guitar player. I don't know if any of you saw him a Live 8, but it was just him and his guitar. He had that thing sounding like an orchestra. I may have to go myself.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have to say, i'm not a big fan of massey hall. might be a good venue IF you sit in the right section. my experiences there have been pretty horrible.
> 
> too bad - i would love to see los lobos.
> 
> -dh



Among the many shows I've seen there, was Santana about 12 years ago. I was virtually side stage and high up. I was asleep by the third tune. I couldn't hear a thing.
Conversely, This past winter I saw Donald Fagen. I was 1st row center, in the first balcony. The sound was great, almost like a needle-drop. So just try to get the best seats you can.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have found that over the past 3-4 years that Massey has been slipping a bit in terms of the acts they have been getting in there. I love the place myself but you do need to be careful where you get your seats. If you are off to the far left or right on the floor it can be terrible. Especially if you are going to see a heavier band, you WILL go deaf.

I like any smaller venue though, my arena days are just about over. Paying all that cash to sit a quarter of a mile away from the stage is over for me. I zero in on the smaller venues now and the best seats I can get. I figure if I am going to blow that kind of cash, I want to see those strings bend.


----------

